# Il est dix mille, Docteur Charlie and Mister Parker



## Punky Zoé

*(ici Pau...)*​* Félicitations !!!*
_(à vous Marseille !!!)_​


----------



## DearPrudence

Punky Zoé said:


> _(à vous Marseille !!!)_​



(bon, je m'abstiens alors )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ça arrive ! 

à vous, Lower Normandy !


----------



## DearPrudence

He he, je vous ai bousillé votre mise en page ! 
Et donc, Karine, ils les avaient planqués où les caméras quand on parlait, j'ai rien vu dis donc !


----------



## Punky Zoé

DearPrudence said:


> He he, je vous ai bousillé votre mise en page !


C'est vrai ça, y a toujours quelqu'un pour passer devant la caméra quand on filme ! 
(on coupera au montage... )


----------



## Michelvar

Wahooooo! Félicitation Charlie! Tes élèves ont bien de la chance d'avoir un prof qui s'implique autant.


----------



## pointvirgule

Félicitations David pour tes _ten-kay_, et au plaisir de te répondre au fil des dix mille posts suivants.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde. Vous êtes tous très gentils. Karine, c'est drôle de me voir dans un film.


----------



## Nicomon

Bravo Charlie !

*10K*, ça se fête !

Comme il t'en faudra bientôt un autre si tu continues à ce rythme, j'offre pour l'occasion au « Prince des profs » un exemplaire de cette 
*série limitée* de ton carnet de notes préféré.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup. Je dois m'en acheter un.


----------



## Nicomon

Au cas où tu n'aies pas remarqué, je te signale qu'il y avait en bas de page des liens vers *ces clips*.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Oui j'ai vu les clips Nico et ça me donne envie d'avoir un de ces Moleskines.


----------



## rolmich

Toutes mes félicitations Docteur Charlie, et à la revoyure.
Au fait peut-on visionner ce film dont tu parles à Karine et où l'on peut te voir ?


----------



## doinel

La décade est prodigieuse surtout en moins de 5 ans 
Charlie, Bravo.


----------



## rolmich

Charlie, nous sommes venus à toi pour ta gentillesse.
Nous sommes restés pour ton dévouement à tes élèves.
Nous reviendrons pour notre propre bonheur.

_Pour les vingt mille, ça sera en alexandrins c'est juré !_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup mes amis. Vous êtes tous très gentils et vous m'avez énormément aidé.


----------



## Nanon

Merci aux élèves de Mr Parker de susciter tant de questions, mais merci surtout à Charlie de nous en faire part !
C'est un plaisir d'aider notre prof préféré et de le féliciter pour sa patience...
Amitiés sincères .


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup Nanon. C'est très gentil de ta part.


----------

